# First Mod



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

Within 4 hours of picking up the Outback, made the first mod....vent covers. One small step for modders...one giant leap for us


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great mod there Bison









Your vents look very nice







...lucky you for being able to just drop them in instead of having to drill holes like we did...just to keep them (and the vinyl) in place









Keep up the good work!
Dawn


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dawn...I had to unscrew the old ones, but the vinyl seemed like it was going to stay in one place.

The vents should work pretty well, it's a grid pattern on the bottom and closes up tight and the vent closure switch is recessed in the vent itself so the little ones can't jump on them and bend any external levers.

If I notice any vinyl movement, I may end up using some spray on adhesive to keep them in place and just tuck a fabric softner square in the vent to keep dirt out when it's open.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice!

Are they just sitting over the old vents or did the replace the stock vents?

Where did you buy the vents?


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

Heya Husker and thanks...they replaced the old vents and drop in. We bought 'em at Home Depot...4x10's and slipped right in.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

This is one mod my DW and I want to do... Thanks for the pics and the info of where you bought them!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Beautiful vent covers!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice vent covers
It doesn't matter what it is or how big or small it is
It's still a Mod









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Nice vent covers
> It doesn't matter what it is or how big or small it is
> It's still a Mod
> 
> ...


Yeah, what he said....and he's a Moderator so he's right!

Our 1st mod was to screw a "Mud Dauber" cage on to cover the outside furnace vent (keeps the bees out!). At least the other OBers here recognize what "vent covers" are









Congrats! Don't think you're done after just one!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Doing a mod within 4 hrs of delivery................You ll fit in just fine here
















John


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ftroop and anytime!

Much appreciated Lady Di, we got them in the brushed aluminum (or nickel) to match the door pulls.

I agree Don, just seems some of the mods are really extensive (can't wait to get on those







)

Oooh, good mod Wolfwood...I'll have to consider that one. We have yellowjackets out here that would love to make it their home. Never considered it the last...just the first of many.

Thanks John, much appreciated


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Those are nice looking covers, Bison!








I wish they had had those at our HD when I was shopping. I'm happy with the ones we bought at Lowes, but like these more.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice covers.

One thing I've had trouble with in my rig is that the vinyl flooring is just barely cut large enough to overlap the outside edge of the vent. I finally started "slipping past" the stock vent covers, so I got what I thought was slightly larger ones to cover a little better. Now, these supposedly larger (actually probably the same size) covers also have vinyl popping up around the outside. Last week I "glued down" the vinyl around the edge with vinyl flooring paste. Hopefully that works. If not, I'm going to have to figure out some sort of way to widen the vents themselves, maybe a thin metal "ring" to go around the outside.

Ok, I'm not sure why I shared all that, it was barely related to your mod...









Chet.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its OK Chet, we know you feel better now for sharing


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

They look great.....replacing the vents would be a 1/2 beer mod....but with the look of those vents..it would have to be a one full beer mod...
















Gary


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Doug...the wife actually found them (big surprise there), but there were only two left on the shelf. We ended up getting the employees to climb up a ladder to get a box tucked way in the back that my wife somehow spotted...I'll still never get that.

LMAO Chet...fortunately the vinyl was cut right up to the opening in the floor. You might try getting larger vents, it seems the hole in the floor is standard residential and get a larger lipped vent...or duct tape...that'll work too.

Thanks Gary...I think I actually had two


----------

